# How to keep wind from destroying hair in a convertible???



## Resa17 (Sep 23, 2011)

My dad own's a cougar convertible, it currently has no air-conditioning and we live in Florida. I have medium to short-ish length hair and I have no idea how to keep my hair done without the wind attacking my hair and killing it. I look like a monster by the time we get to where ever our destination  is. I have tried bandanas but they don't work. *sigh* Maybe there are some creative ladies on here that can help me but I feel doomed with my hair dilemma. As of now all I'm doing with my hair is putting it in a bun and slicking any stray bangs with hair spray then doing a twist/braid with my up-front bangs, when we get in the car I put on my bandana and I have to hold down the back the entire ride to keep from any hair lifting.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 28, 2011)

wear a scarf.  other than putting something on your head, there really isn't anything to keep your hair from being wind blown.


----------



## katana (Sep 29, 2011)

If a bandana isnt working a scarf might, its a bit larger. A hat may work too if you can find one that wont fly off!

My fiance has a T-top roof on his car and I have the same problem on our jet boat in the summer.

I find a tight bun works best. It still gets wind on it, but I kept loosing my bandanas! They would fly right off never to be seen again! ha!


----------

